# Using poudriere to build net/citrix_ica



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 28, 2021)

/usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf comprises one line:

`ICA_CERTS=quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt`

Attempts to build net/citrix_ica fail.

Using *SSL Preferences* (KDE Plasma, pictured below) to trust the certificate does not resolve the issue.

Please, what should I do?

(I'm almost certain that I resolved the same type of issue a few weeks ago, on a different computer, but can't recall what I did.)







The most recent session:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # poudriere ports -u
[00:00:00] Updating portstree "default" with git+https... done
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # poudriere bulk -b latest -j 13 -tC net/citrix_ica                                   
[00:00:01] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:02] Mounting system devices for 13-default
[00:00:02] Stashing existing package repository
[00:00:03] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:00:03] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default
[00:00:03] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:00:03] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options
[00:00:03] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:03] Starting jail 13-default
[00:00:04] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:00:13] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-08-28_07h30m21s
[00:00:13] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:00:15] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:03:10] Ports top-level git hash: 769efa05c
[00:03:10] Gathering ports metadata
[00:03:14] Warning: (net/citrix_ica): unable to load certificate
[00:03:14] Warning: (net/citrix_ica): 34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
[00:03:14] Warning: (net/citrix_ica): make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
[00:03:15] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:03:15] (-C) Cleaning specified packages to build
[00:03:15] (-C) Flushing package deletions
[00:03:15] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:03:16] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch
[00:03:16] Package fetch: No eligible missing packages to fetch
[00:03:19] Sanity checking the repository
[00:03:19] Checking packages for incremental rebuild needs
[00:03:20] Deleting stale symlinks... done
[00:03:20] Deleting empty directories... done
[00:03:20] Unqueueing existing packages
[00:03:20] Unqueueing orphaned build dependencies
[00:03:20] Sanity checking build queue
[00:03:20] Processing PRIORITY_BOOST
[00:03:20] Balancing pool
[13-default] [2021-08-28_07h30m21s] [balancing_pool:] Queued: 1  Built: 0  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Tobuild: 1   Time: 00:03:07
[00:03:20] Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:03:23] Building 1 packages using 1 builders
[00:03:23] Starting/Cloning builders
[00:03:24] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:03:24] [01] [00:00:00] Building net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0
[00:03:46] [01] [00:00:22] Finished net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0: Failed: fetch
[00:03:46] Stopping 1 builders
[00:03:50] Creating pkg repository
Creating repository in /tmp/packages: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
[00:04:09] Committing packages to repository: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default/.real_1630132471 via .latest symlink
[00:04:09] Removing old packages
[00:04:09] Failed ports: net/citrix_ica:fetch
[13-default] [2021-08-28_07h30m21s] [committing:] Queued: 1  Built: 0  Failed: 1  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Tobuild: 0   Time: 00:03:56
[00:04:09] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-08-28_07h30m21s
[00:04:09] Cleaning up
[00:04:09] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # file /usr/ports/distfiles/linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz
/usr/ports/distfiles/linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, was "linuxx86.tar", last modified: Tue Jun 19 06:51:16 2018, from Unix, original size modulo 2^32 57999360
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # cat /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-08-28_07h30m21s/logs/errors/citrix_ica-13.10.0.log
=>> Building net/citrix_ica
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
build started at 2021-08-28T06:33:47+0000
port directory: /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica
package name: citrix_ica-13.10.0
building for: FreeBSD 13-default-job-01 13.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64
maintained by: ports@FreeBSD.org
Makefile datestamp: -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2963 May 27 12:06 /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile
Ports top last git commit: 769efa05c
Ports top unclean checkout: no
Port dir last git commit: 536c148c2
Port dir unclean checkout: no
Poudriere version: poudriere-git-3.3.99.20210818
Host OSVERSION: 1300139
Jail OSVERSION: 1300139
Job Id: 01

---Begin Environment---
SHELL=/bin/csh
OSVERSION=1300139
UNAME_v=FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3
UNAME_r=13.0-RELEASE-p3
BLOCKSIZE=K
MAIL=/var/mail/root
MM_CHARSET=UTF-8
LANG=C.UTF-8
WARNING_WAIT=0
STATUS=1
HOME=/root
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
LOCALBASE=/usr/local
USER=root
POUDRIERE_NAME=poudriere-git
LIBEXECPREFIX=/usr/local/libexec/poudriere
POUDRIERE_VERSION=3.3.99.20210818
MASTERMNT=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref
DEV_WARNING_WAIT=0
LC_COLLATE=C
POUDRIERE_BUILD_TYPE=bulk
PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
SAVED_TERM=xterm-256color
GID=0
OUTPUT_REDIRECTED_STDERR=4
OUTPUT_REDIRECTED=1
UID=0
PWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/.p/pool
OUTPUT_REDIRECTED_STDOUT=3
NO_WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL=yes
P_PORTS_FEATURES=FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
MASTERNAME=13-default
SCRIPTPREFIX=/usr/local/share/poudriere
OLDPWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/.p
POUDRIERE_PKGNAME=poudriere-git-3.3.99.20210818
SCRIPTPATH=/usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
POUDRIEREPATH=/usr/local/bin/poudriere
---End Environment---

---Begin Poudriere Port Flags/Env---
PORT_FLAGS=
PKGENV=
FLAVOR=
DEPENDS_ARGS=
MAKE_ARGS=
---End Poudriere Port Flags/Env---

---Begin OPTIONS List---
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
---End OPTIONS List---

--MAINTAINER--
ports@FreeBSD.org
--End MAINTAINER--

--CONFIGURE_ARGS--

--End CONFIGURE_ARGS--

--CONFIGURE_ENV--
XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin SHELL=/bin/sh CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh
--End CONFIGURE_ENV--

--MAKE_ENV--
XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS=""  LDFLAGS=" -fstack-protector-strong " LIBS=""  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444"
--End MAKE_ENV--

--PLIST_SUB--
MOZILLA_HOME= HAVE_ICA_CERTS="" ICA_CERTS="quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" CERTDIR="/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts" WEBPLUGIN_DIR="ICAClient" OSREL=13.0 PREFIX=%D LOCALBASE=/usr/local  RESETPREFIX=/usr/local LIB32DIR=lib DOCSDIR="share/doc/citrix_ica"  EXAMPLESDIR="share/examples/citrix_ica"  DATADIR="share/citrix_ica"  WWWDIR="www/citrix_ica"  ETCDIR="etc/citrix_ica"
--End PLIST_SUB--

--SUB_LIST--
CDIR=/usr/local/ICAClient PREFIX=/usr/local LOCALBASE=/usr/local  DATADIR=/usr/local/share/citrix_ica DOCSDIR=/usr/local/share/doc/citrix_ica EXAMPLESDIR=/usr/local/share/examples/citrix_ica  WWWDIR=/usr/local/www/citrix_ica ETCDIR=/usr/local/etc/citrix_ica
--End SUB_LIST--

---Begin make.conf---
USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS=yes
BATCH=yes
WRKDIRPREFIX=/wrkdirs
PORTSDIR=/usr/ports
PACKAGES=/packages
DISTDIR=/distfiles
FORCE_PACKAGE=yes
PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
PACKAGE_BUILDING_FLAVORS=yes
#### /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf ####
ICA_CERTS=quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
#### Misc Poudriere ####
.include "/etc/make.conf.ports_env"
---End make.conf---
--Resource limits--
cpu time               (seconds, -t)  unlimited
file size           (512-blocks, -f)  unlimited
data seg size           (kbytes, -d)  33554432
stack size              (kbytes, -s)  524288
core file size      (512-blocks, -c)  unlimited
max memory size         (kbytes, -m)  unlimited
locked memory           (kbytes, -l)  unlimited
max user processes              (-u)  6656
open files                      (-n)  1024
virtual mem size        (kbytes, -v)  unlimited
swap limit              (kbytes, -w)  unlimited
socket buffer size       (bytes, -b)  unlimited
pseudo-terminals                (-p)  unlimited
kqueues                         (-k)  unlimited
umtx shared locks               (-o)  unlimited
--End resource limits--
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
=======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
===== env: DEVELOPER_MODE=yes DEVELOPER=1 STRICT_DEPENDS=yes USER=nobody UID=65534 GID=65534
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License citrix accepted by the user
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
===== env: DEVELOPER_MODE=yes USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.17.1.pkg
[13-default-job-01] Installing pkg-1.17.1...
[13-default-job-01] Extracting pkg-1.17.1: .......... done
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===>   Returning to build of citrix_ica-13.10.0
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
===== env: DEVELOPER_MODE=yes USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
===========================================================================
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
=======================<phase: fetch          >============================
===== env: DEVELOPER_MODE=yes STRICT_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License citrix accepted by the user
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
Checking quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
Cert quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt not found.
make: exec(exit) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make[1]: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
===>  Cleaning for citrix_ica-13.10.0
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make[1]: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt" returned non-zero status
build of net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0 ended at Sat Aug 28 07:34:08 BST 2021
build time: 00:00:23
!!! build failure encountered !!!
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # file /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
/usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt: Certificate, Version=3
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ #
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 28, 2021)

```
# openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
unable to load certificate
34374492160:error:0909006C:PEM routines:get_name:no start line:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/pem/pem_lib.c:745:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
#
```

The manual page for openssl(1) is unfriendly :-( and search engines have not yet found what I need.


trust(1)



tedbell said:


> …
> 
> ```
> # trust anchor path/to/cert.crt
> ...





tedbell said:


> Those trust commands seemed to have worked. …



Here, no go: 


```
# trust anchor /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
p11-kit: no configured writable location to store anchors
#
```


There must be some other way;



grahamperrin said:


> (I'm almost certain that I resolved the same type of issue a few weeks ago, on a different computer, but can't recall what I did.)


----------



## BjarneB (Aug 28, 2021)

A wild guess and suggestion: maybe the certificate is a der formated certificate? Looking at the name: quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
If that is the case you should use : openssl x509 -inform der
You could of course convert to pem format instead:

```
openssl -in quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt -out quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_pem.crt -inform der -outform pem
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 28, 2021)

I already have the certificate in three formats (from <https://www.quovadisglobal.com/uk/download-roots-crl/>):


```
# ls -hl /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis*
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   2.3K Aug 23 23:14 /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   1.7K Aug 23 23:14 /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin    55K Aug 23 23:10 /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.crl
#
```


```
$ openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
1507e3c7
$
```

I edited a configuration:


```
$ cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
ICA_CERTS=quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
$
```

Still, poudriere fails to build. Closer inspection of the log in the opening post:



> `Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1_der.crt for reading, No such file or directory`



– and the most recent log:



> `Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem for reading, No such file or directory`



Thinking back …



grahamperrin said:


> … can't recall what I did.) …



Maybe the workaround involved a symbolic link.


poudriere aside, for a moment: <https://github.com/johnmehr/gitup/issues/72#issuecomment-907589955> seems to confirm a fix for a gitup bug that can involve areas such as /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 28, 2021)

_Not_ a workaround: 


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/distfiles # ln -s /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem .
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/distfiles # ls -hl                                   total 1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    57B Aug 28 09:04 quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem -> /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/distfiles #
```

Also _not_ a workaround: 


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default # rm -r distfiles
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default # ln -s /usr/ports/distfiles/ .
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default # ls -dhl distfiles
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    21B Aug 28 09:09 distfiles -> /usr/ports/distfiles/
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/local/poudriere/ports/default #
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 28, 2021)

It seems that certificate trust was not the issue, so I changed the title of the opening post:                                                                       

Using poudriere to build net/citrix_ica​
I can build and install from ports in the traditional way, but not (or not easily) with poudriere.

bdrewery@ please, am I overlooking something obvious? If nothing comes to mind, I can post to freebsd-pkg


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # certctl list | grep -i quovadis
064e0aa9.0      QuoVadis Root CA 2 G3
080911ac.0      QuoVadis Root Certification Authority
749e9e03.0      QuoVadis Root CA 1 G3
76faf6c0.0      QuoVadis Root CA 3
d7e8dc79.0      QuoVadis Root CA 2
e18bfb83.0      QuoVadis Root CA 3 G3
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
ICA_CERTS=quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # cat /etc/make.conf
ICA_CERTS=quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica # make deinstall && make install clean
===>  Deinstalling for citrix_ica
===>   Deinstalling citrix_ica-13.10.0
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        citrix_ica: 13.10.0

Number of packages to be removed: 1

The operation will free 55 MiB.
[1/1] Deinstalling citrix_ica-13.10.0...
[1/1] Deleting files for citrix_ica-13.10.0: 100%
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License citrix accepted by the user
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
Checking quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
===> Fetching all distfiles required by citrix_ica-13.10.0 for building
===>  Extracting for citrix_ica-13.10.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for citrix_ica-13.10.0 from /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/files
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on executable: fakeroot - found
===>  Configuring for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===>  Staging for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-alsa-lib>0 - found
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-gtk2>0 - found
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-libxml2>0 - found
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-motif>0 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0 &&  /bin/sh -c './setupwfc'
Citrix Receiver for Linux 13.10.0 setup.

Copyright 1996-2018 Citrix Systems, Inc. All rights reserved.
Copyright (c) 1986-1997 RSA Security, Inc. All rights reserved.

Citrix, Independent Computing Architecture (ICA), Program Neighborhood,
MetaFrame, and MetaFrame XP are registered trademarks and Citrix Receiver,
Citrix XenApp, XenDesktop, Citrix Presentation Server, Citrix Access Suite,
and SpeedScreen are trademarks of Citrix Systems, Inc. in the United States
and other countries.

Microsoft, MS, MS-DOS, Outlook, Windows, Windows NT, and BackOffice are
either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in
the United States and other countries.

All other Trade Names referred to are the Servicemark, Trademark,
or Registered Trademark of the respective manufacturers.


Select a setup option:

 1. Install Citrix Receiver for Linux 13.10.0
 2. Remove Citrix Receiver for Linux 13.10.0
 3. Quit Citrix Receiver for Linux 13.10.0 setup

Enter option number 1-3 [1]:
Please enter the directory in which Citrix Receiver for Linux is to be installed.
[default -i /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient]
or type "quit" to abandon the installation:
You have chosen to install Citrix Receiver for Linux 13.10.0 in -i /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient.

Proceed with installation? [default n]:
Installation proceeding...

Checking available disk space ...

        Disk space available 1835212 K
        Disk space required 56307 K


Continuing ...
Creating directory -i /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
Core package...
Setting file permissions...
Quitting Citrix Receiver for Linux 13.10.0 setup.
install  -m 555 /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/wfcmgr /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/bin/wfcmgr
install  -m 555 /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/wfica /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/bin/wfica
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config
cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/linuxx86/linuxx86.cor/ && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE . /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
cp -f /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/setupwfc /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts
/bin/ln -sf quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/$(openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /usr/ports/distfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem).0
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-opera
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-opera/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-opera-devel
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-opera-devel/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-seamonkey
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-seamonkey/
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===>  Checking if citrix_ica is already installed
===>   Registering installation for citrix_ica-13.10.0
Installing citrix_ica-13.10.0...
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/ICAClient/VDPORTFORWARD.DLL
/usr/local/ICAClient/libproxy.so
/usr/local/ICAClient/usb/ctxusbd

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
http://www.citrix.com/products/receiver/
===>  Cleaning for citrix_ica-13.10.0
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica # cd
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # poudriere bulk -b latest -j 13 -C net/citrix_ica
[00:00:01] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:01] Mounting system devices for 13-default
[00:00:01] Using packages from previously failed build: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default/.building
[00:00:01] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:00:01] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default
[00:00:01] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:00:01] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options
[00:00:01] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:01] Starting jail 13-default
[00:00:02] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:00:04] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-08-28_10h02m13s
[00:00:04] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:00:06] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:18] Ports top-level git hash: e5e3a11e5
[00:00:18] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:21] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:21] (-C) Cleaning specified packages to build
[00:00:21] (-C) Flushing package deletions
[00:00:21] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:00:21] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[13-default] Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
[13-default] Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   6.6MB/s    00:01   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 30890 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
[00:00:44] Package fetch: No packages eligible to fetch
[00:00:44] Sanity checking the repository
[00:00:44] Checking packages for incremental rebuild needs
[00:00:44] Deleting stale symlinks... done
[00:00:44] Deleting empty directories... done
[00:00:44] Unqueueing existing packages
[00:00:44] Unqueueing orphaned build dependencies
[00:00:44] Sanity checking build queue
[00:00:45] Processing PRIORITY_BOOST
[00:00:45] Balancing pool
[13-default] [2021-08-28_10h02m13s] [balancing_pool:] Queued: 1  Built: 0  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Tobuild: 1   Time: 00:00:40
[00:00:45] Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:00:48] Building 1 packages using 1 builders
[00:00:48] Starting/Cloning builders
[00:00:49] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:00:49] [01] [00:00:00] Building net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0
[00:00:59] [01] [00:00:10] Finished net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0: Failed: fetch
[00:00:59] Stopping 1 builders
[00:01:05] Creating pkg repository
Creating repository in /tmp/packages: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
[00:01:19] Committing packages to repository: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default/.real_1630141411 via .latest symlink
[00:01:19] Removing old packages
[00:01:19] Failed ports: net/citrix_ica:fetch
[13-default] [2021-08-28_10h02m13s] [committing:] Queued: 1  Built: 0  Failed: 1  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Tobuild: 0   Time: 00:01:14
[00:01:19] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-08-28_10h02m13s
[00:01:19] Cleaning up
[00:01:19] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ # cat /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-08-28_10h02m13s/logs/errors/citrix_ica-13.10.0.log
=>> Building net/citrix_ica
build started at 2021-08-28T09:03:02+0000
port directory: /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica
package name: citrix_ica-13.10.0
building for: FreeBSD 13-default-job-01 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 amd64
maintained by: ports@FreeBSD.org
Makefile datestamp: -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2963 May 27 12:06 /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile
Ports top last git commit: e5e3a11e5
Ports top unclean checkout: no
Port dir last git commit: 536c148c2
Port dir unclean checkout: no
Poudriere version: poudriere-git-3.3.99.20210818
Host OSVERSION: 1300139
Jail OSVERSION: 1300139
Job Id: 01

---Begin Environment---
SHELL=/bin/csh
OSVERSION=1300139
UNAME_v=FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4
UNAME_r=13.0-RELEASE-p4
BLOCKSIZE=K
MAIL=/var/mail/root
MM_CHARSET=UTF-8
LANG=C.UTF-8
STATUS=1
HOME=/root
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
LOCALBASE=/usr/local
USER=root
POUDRIERE_NAME=poudriere-git
LIBEXECPREFIX=/usr/local/libexec/poudriere
POUDRIERE_VERSION=3.3.99.20210818
MASTERMNT=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref
LC_COLLATE=C
POUDRIERE_BUILD_TYPE=bulk
PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
SAVED_TERM=xterm-256color
GID=0
OUTPUT_REDIRECTED_STDERR=4
OUTPUT_REDIRECTED=1
UID=0
PWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/.p/pool
OUTPUT_REDIRECTED_STDOUT=3
P_PORTS_FEATURES=FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
MASTERNAME=13-default
SCRIPTPREFIX=/usr/local/share/poudriere
OLDPWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/.p
POUDRIERE_PKGNAME=poudriere-git-3.3.99.20210818
SCRIPTPATH=/usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
POUDRIEREPATH=/usr/local/bin/poudriere
---End Environment---

---Begin Poudriere Port Flags/Env---
PORT_FLAGS=
PKGENV=
FLAVOR=
DEPENDS_ARGS=
MAKE_ARGS=
---End Poudriere Port Flags/Env---

---Begin OPTIONS List---
---End OPTIONS List---

--MAINTAINER--
ports@FreeBSD.org
--End MAINTAINER--

--CONFIGURE_ARGS--

--End CONFIGURE_ARGS--

--CONFIGURE_ENV--
XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin SHELL=/bin/sh CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh
--End CONFIGURE_ENV--

--MAKE_ENV--
XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS=""  LDFLAGS=" -fstack-protector-strong " LIBS=""  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444"
--End MAKE_ENV--

--PLIST_SUB--
MOZILLA_HOME= HAVE_ICA_CERTS="" ICA_CERTS="quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem" CERTDIR="/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts" WEBPLUGIN_DIR="ICAClient" OSREL=13.0 PREFIX=%D LOCALBASE=/usr/local  RESETPREFIX=/usr/local LIB32DIR=lib DOCSDIR="share/doc/citrix_ica"  EXAMPLESDIR="share/examples/citrix_ica"  DATADIR="share/citrix_ica"  WWWDIR="www/citrix_ica"  ETCDIR="etc/citrix_ica"
--End PLIST_SUB--

--SUB_LIST--
CDIR=/usr/local/ICAClient PREFIX=/usr/local LOCALBASE=/usr/local  DATADIR=/usr/local/share/citrix_ica DOCSDIR=/usr/local/share/doc/citrix_ica EXAMPLESDIR=/usr/local/share/examples/citrix_ica  WWWDIR=/usr/local/www/citrix_ica ETCDIR=/usr/local/etc/citrix_ica
--End SUB_LIST--

---Begin make.conf---
USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS=yes
BATCH=yes
WRKDIRPREFIX=/wrkdirs
PORTSDIR=/usr/ports
PACKAGES=/packages
DISTDIR=/distfiles
FORCE_PACKAGE=yes
PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
PACKAGE_BUILDING_FLAVORS=yes
#### /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf ####
ICA_CERTS=quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
#### Misc Poudriere ####
.include "/etc/make.conf.ports_env"
---End make.conf---
--Resource limits--
cpu time               (seconds, -t)  unlimited
file size           (512-blocks, -f)  unlimited
data seg size           (kbytes, -d)  33554432
stack size              (kbytes, -s)  524288
core file size      (512-blocks, -c)  unlimited
max memory size         (kbytes, -m)  unlimited
locked memory           (kbytes, -l)  unlimited
max user processes              (-u)  6656
open files                      (-n)  1024
virtual mem size        (kbytes, -v)  unlimited
swap limit              (kbytes, -w)  unlimited
socket buffer size       (bytes, -b)  unlimited
pseudo-terminals                (-p)  unlimited
kqueues                         (-k)  unlimited
umtx shared locks               (-o)  unlimited
--End resource limits--
=======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=nobody UID=65534 GID=65534
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License citrix accepted by the user
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
===== env: USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.17.1.pkg
[13-default-job-01] Installing pkg-1.17.1...
[13-default-job-01] Extracting pkg-1.17.1: .......... done
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===>   Returning to build of citrix_ica-13.10.0
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
===== env: USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
===========================================================================
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem" returned non-zero status
=======================<phase: fetch          >============================
===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem" returned non-zero status
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License citrix accepted by the user
Checking quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem
Cert quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem not found.
make: exec(exit) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem" returned non-zero status
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make[1]: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem" returned non-zero status
===>  Cleaning for citrix_ica-13.10.0
Can't open /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem for reading, No such file or directory
34374492160:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:69:fopen('/portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem','r')
34374492160:error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file:/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:76:
unable to load certificate
make[1]: "/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/Makefile" line 50: warning: "openssl x509 -noout -hash -in /portdistfiles/quovadis_quovadiseuropeevsslcag1.pem" returned non-zero status
build of net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0 ended at Sat Aug 28 10:03:12 BST 2021
build time: 00:00:11
!!! build failure encountered !!!
root@mowa219-gjp4-vm-freebsd-13-zfs:~ #
```


----------

